# OWNED pics



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

post all OWNED pics here


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

this is what comes to mind..


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i often see people saying "owned". what does this mean ?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

...


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

OwNeD


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

...


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

joefromcanada said:


> OwNeD


 OMG,


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

...


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: this is better than any owned

and thats innes


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

winkyee said:


> this is what comes to mind..


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

that was/is by far the most CLASSIC drama to ever make its way onto a fish forum..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

W H A T D O E S O W N E D M E A N ????????????


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

alan said:


> W H A T D O E S O W N E D M E A N ????????????


 to be owned!!! i cant explain it!!! to get "bitched" by someone/something

i love owned pictures, they are great


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

burned kinda

its an online game thing is where it started when someone would kill you or beat you they would say owned as in i own you bitch


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't have skills to add words to the pics, so you'll just have to imagine an "OWNED" caption being there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

"To own something means to have complete control over it, and to be owned by
something means to be completed dominated by it."

Also misspelled with a zero (0wned) or a p (pwned).

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=what+doe...inet.net&rnum=1


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

OWNED!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

OWNED


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, this picture is supposed to be funny.
If anyone is offended. let me or a moderator know and it'll be taken down.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)




----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)




----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> OWNED!


This one kind of makes me sad. I am very against violence against women.









***The picture didn't come up. It is the one with the guy choking the girl.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Okay, this picture is supposed to be funny.
> If anyone is offended. let me or a moderator know and it'll be taken down.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this is one of my favourites...there are so many


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

joefromcanada said:


> ...










WTF????????'


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i give that cotton field pic about ten minutes.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Okay, this picture is supposed to be funny.
> If anyone is offended. let me or a moderator know and it'll be taken down.










that's hilarious.

here's another one:


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Should have put a warning in the thread topic saying "Cry Babies Have Been Warned".









Ebay, got 0wn3d.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

seharebo said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > OWNED!
> ...


 Okay, I replaced the picture with another one.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

5Anta wh0?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LMAO that last one is good! What about the classic chinese kid getting his immunization(SP?) shots.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

For Sweet Lu


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Of all the rotten things to do to a dog...


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

seharebo said:


>










the little kid is pissing on the soldiers head


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> Should have put a warning in the thread topic saying "Cry Babies Have Been Warned".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tht looks like my old catfish i had, it was waaaay too big for a 29gal :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

the chinese guy fooking in the car is awesome!! i loved it but i couldnt find it again...


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> LMAO that last one is good! What about the classic chinese kid getting his immunization(SP?) shots.


you mean this one? lol


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's a few without the "owned" because I'm lazy...














































Enjoy...or don't...sorry Canadians...I didn't make it, just posted it. heh


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hehehe most of them are very good


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

OWN3D!

-PK


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

-PK


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

OWN3D!

-PK


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

these are great!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ouch


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

OW


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Playing with fire


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

heh...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Close enough


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Good job...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hey death thats a good 1 :laugh:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Those are really funny


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

joefromcanada said:


> ...


 Kill that fuckin seal. I need a nice coat.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

is this owned ..........


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

alan said:


> is this owned ..........


 Yup,


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

see...im getting there


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

adultswim said:


> joefromcanada said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 try flaying your mother's hair


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > joefromcanada said:
> ...


 the bear ones not funny either


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

So much damn sensitivity, just take all the owned pics down that show any acts of volience or homosexual acts for that matter.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

People > Animals.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

User said:


> So much damn sensitivity, just take all the owned pics down that show any acts of volience or homosexual acts for that matter.


who saying to do that?

I'm not easily offend atall, but bear baiting in the isn't funny. The seal one is pretty funny , but people should realise how upsetting it can be for people.

oh yeah and


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I don't understand why members just don't PM a mod or admin if they find something affensive. Normally if you ask the person that posted the picture viv PM, they will replace it with other.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

marco said:


>










what are u pionting at


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Death in # said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 omg man... ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!

its an algae brush dude....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

OWNED IS COOL

what % of these are photoshopped? 90?


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Drunken College Ownage!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

whats it say on him.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

marco said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...










never needed one before


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont get the algae bruysh owning...and the guy wrapped in atowel..wuts the red or green


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i would get the algea brush if there was like a couple huge cichlids or p's in there but the ones in there look small.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

You know they still kill baby seals up there. I want one of those coats. MMMM so warm and soft. I heard they taste good too. They kill them for population control by the way.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

some peeps seem to have forgotten teh sexual content rule


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The Seal One was pretty Funny.
The Chinese Kid was Hilarious!
The German Shepard and the Cat was the GREATEST!
(I HATE Cats)


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> this is one of my favourites...there are so many
> [snapback]751170[/snapback]​


LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ooooold...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LoL


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice peacock


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam peacock


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to post one of the many pics of Neal with a dildo or a gay magazine, wit owned by it.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

whats happening to p fury all these pic's are funny as hell and now we got people complaining, Stop crying.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

the grinch said:


> whats happening to p fury all these pic's are funny as hell and now we got people complaining, Stop crying.
> [snapback]806561[/snapback]​


???


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this is more like it Peacock


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just one more :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my personal favorite


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam lu


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> [snapback]806990[/snapback]​










dam thats a great action shot


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

those are halarios.

View attachment 41472


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

these are great.. keep em coming!


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry Had to add these in there too.

View attachment 41476

View attachment 41477


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here you are.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> [snapback]807110[/snapback]​

























That is funny as hell


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

A website of OWNED pics


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

:laugh: GOOD PICS


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> [snapback]751631[/snapback]​


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Dont feel like adding the caption


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Couple more


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Alittle homemade flava


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Haha that was great.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Haha


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

too bad!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Another one!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Get off!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I got some knee slappers, but I have to wait until I get home to post 'em.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I love all of these pics..... My coworkers are laughing there butts off


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Owned


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

View attachment 45482


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

one more!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Most are funny, dont know if that last one is appropiate...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Probably not appropriate, someone needs a shot of that guy in cuffs, 'cause he got owned just the other day...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Enjoy...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mORE..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

for the bushies, a classic


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

More..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

More..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Last.. and the VERY BEST!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that wrestling one with that guys hand in the other guy pooper is just wrong man


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

its all funny except anything involving animal cruelty. i rather see people die. post some dead people pics /videos thanx


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

..


----------

